# Battle for Middle Earth 2 loading screen crash



## Djinn Master (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi 
I have a windows 7 premuim and i have properly installed BFME 2
But when i go to play the actual game it just crashes at the loading screen
Could someone please help:sigh:


----------



## SirRiche (Feb 5, 2010)

have you tried playing it on xp mode (or something like that)?


----------



## Djinn Master (Mar 1, 2011)

no how do you do that?


----------



## SirRiche (Feb 5, 2010)

Compatibility Mode - Windows 7 Forums

im not a windows 7 user, but search google for xp compatibility mode.


----------



## Djinn Master (Mar 1, 2011)

ok i tried it, it doesnt work:sigh:srry


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

right click on the game's shortcut -> properties -> Compatibility
Tick run in compatibility with and choose Windows XP SP3
also tick "Run as Administrator"


----------

